# Monash vs Melbourne Uni



## daway

Hi, I'm considering btw Monash and Melbourne Uni, anyone can help me w what is the difference btw the 2 university? which would be the better choice and why? thanks a lot guys. =)


----------



## Wanderer

daway said:


> Hi, I'm considering btw Monash and Melbourne Uni, anyone can help me w what is the difference btw the 2 university? which would be the better choice and why? thanks a lot guys. =)


Monash is a much younger University than Melbourne, though it has now been established for several decades.
Both are excellent as far as being institutes of learning and other than that it is more the location you may want to consider, so have a look at what course you're looking at and then what campus that means for both have campuses other than their main ones.

The Melbourne central campus is much more central to cultural activities and more opportunities for part-time work if that is a consideration.
Public transport is also a much easier proposition and it is possible to reside off campus and have public transport not too far away.
Home page of the University of Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

It may not be a case of just selecting either btw, for you'll still need to apply, be selected by the University and given a letter of course confirmation to apply for a student visa.


----------



## daway

okay thanks. I've alrdy got an offer from monash for business. hvnt heard from melbourne uni yet.
does anyone noes hows e business faculties are like? lki competition, culture, pple?


----------

